# Warren County NJ Backcountry



## St. Bear (Feb 15, 2014)

I figured I'd take advantage of the deepest snowpack in the 10 years I've lived in NJ by earning some turns.

The hike up was tough. I don't have AT gear, so I had to break through the crusty layers that came up to my knees.  I stopped just below the top, maybe 300 vertical feet.

It's snowing now, but sadly the sleet we got at the end of Thursday's storm made it a couple of inches of dust on crust. Still good skiing, but if it were all snow, it would've been knee deep powder.

I had to be careful, if I put too much weight on my back ski in a turn, it would break through the crust.

The hill across the way would've been much easier to climb, not as steep. Unfortunately there was a stream which I couldn't get across to reach it.

As I drove away, I found out that I had an audience.

All in all, a whole lot of effort for mediocre turns. Completely not worth it, but I'm glad I did it, and would do it again.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 15, 2014)

Cool report! Nice to know someone was watching ;-) heck the biggest hill around my way is a landfill :-( if we get another 6" all I will need is a partner with a GoPro and a drop car... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

Was that an old ski hill?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't think so. It's on an access road to a reservoir. When I found it on Google Maps, I thought there would be power lines.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 16, 2014)

It's amazing how much snow we have in north Jersey, and a few inches more on the way Tuesday.  My gf has been cross country skiing all over, and we've enjoyed some late night snowshoeing.  Its been a fantastic winter.


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 17, 2014)

Great report and way to get at it, take advantage of the snow…..


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 17, 2014)

There are some spots around me ive been scoping out, not as much "vertical" though. More of a way to kill time when your not on a real mountain. Looks fun.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 21, 2014)

I d say it was worth if only for the reason of stating you've done backcountry skiing in NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I d say it was worth if only for the reason of stating you've done backcountry skiing in NJ



If next winter is anything like this one, I'll do it again.  Now that I have a backpack that I can carry my skis with, the hike should be a bit easier.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 21, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> If next winter is anything like this one, I'll do it again.  Now that I have a backpack that I can carry my skis with, the hike should be a bit easier.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvD1sbAaMvg

Someone else got in some NJ turns also...Not me , Was great  in Jim Thorpe Pa. for BC


----------

